# Blinds



## 103579 (Mar 25, 2007)

The blinds on our 6 month old cheyenne are all showing black spots all over them, (like damp spots) and getting worse.
Took it back to the dealer who phoned * AutoTrail as they said they had not seen it before. AutoTrail instantly said that there were some blinds made from faulty material and this was a problem thay knew about!!!
The dealer has ordered a complete new set, its just another inconvienience.
Has anyone else suffered this problem?*


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Harbourmaster,

I have these blinds fitted to our van but haven't suffered this problem myself (touchwood) but I think there was a bad batch fitted without the protective coating, hence the spots you mention, there shouldn't be any problems with warranty replacement. 
If there is, then have a good old moan about it on here :wink: 

pete


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have also got this problem on all of our blinds, I read on another forum that it is something to do with metal from the coating on the outside leaching through and is a known problem. I am going to point it out when the van goes for its habitation check. It was on a batch of material used on that type of blind. 
We noticed it when we took the van out a few weeks ago, couldnt believe it was mildew as no smell of damp in the van and nothing on anything else. When looking closely some of the spots have an almost oily mark around them.

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

this was what was on the other forum:

The following statement was received yesterday, 20 Jnauary, from Remis UK.

"Towards the late summer of 2005 we identified that some window and rooflight blinds made using pleated material were showing signs of what appeared to be mildew. On investigation it was found that the marks were actually the centre metalised material leaching through under certain conditions. The root cause of this was found to be due to the absence of the required protective coating on one side of the material. The problem will not necessarily manifest itself on every blind and is cosmetic only. 
Since October 2005 we have only used correctly coated material. 
This is clearly a legitimate warrantee issue and any one who has experienced problems should seek replacements through the dealer network as they would for any warrantee claim.

Ian Fletcher. Remis UK 20 Jan 2006"

If your blinds, which can include the pleated blackout blinds for Remis rooflights, show deterioration that looks like mould or mildew - a dark, mottled, discolouration on the side facing into your 'van - you are advised to contact your supplier post haste. I understand that Remis has issued a similar statement to all it's UK wholesalers. The replacements will, I understand from Remis, all be the new mark 2 version of the blinds, to ensure that none of the potentially defective batch gets back into coiculation. Therefore, if you are not offered the mark 2 blinds as replacement, you should reject anything else and insist that your supplier checks whether he is offering the correct product.

It may well be the case that individual retailers, dealers or motorhome converters may not yet know of the Remis statement. Some persuasion may be required and they should be directed to their wholesaler / supplier in these cases.

Thank you Alan Cannon, Elizabeth Kaveney and Bob Hatfield from this forum, Ian Fletcher of Remis UK and, by no means least, Val and George Collings of MMM Intercahnge for your suppoer and assistance in getting to the bottom of this problem.

Regards to all

Brian Kirby

Tina H.


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We had the same problem. Apparently there was a batch of blinds that did not have the protected coat on them. Ours was replaced straight away.

Putties


----------

